# What actually happens if you use out of date insulin?



## MeanMom (Jun 6, 2012)

Have made a right mess of Ks script - did request online Friday, allowing for Bank Holidays thought it would be ready today or latest tomorrow. But yesterday we realised we are lower on Novarapid than we thought - we 'lost' one whole refill when K was in hospital, she has been going through it quicker due to random highs (again due to recovering from surgery) and the Jubilee turned out to involve eating lots of carbs. Turns out she is on last refill around 100 units left!

We have disposable pens we were given at Dx which we have always thought of as emergency back up - but have just checked and they are out of date (exp end 03/12) 

Am going to chase up script (again, was chaos at doc this morning) but can We use the expired insulin if we have to? It has been kept in the fridge - would it just have lost some of its effectiveness, or is it 'off' and therefore actually harmfull?

Feel  with self as are usually on top of these things - have gone all to pot (including 'someone' leaving empty box in fridge)


----------



## Northerner (Jun 6, 2012)

I can't imagine it would be harmful, just likely to be less effective. Perhaps your pharmacist could confirm or possibly let you have some up front whilst you are waiting for the script? Whilst it's not great to have nearly run out, these things can happen so for something as important as insulin I would have expected it to be dealt with as an emergency.

Hope everything gets sorted soon!


----------



## RuthieG (Jun 6, 2012)

My Diabetes consultant spoke about this at a 'Pump User Group' a few weeks ago and he said it would do no harm but would maybe be less effective. He was saying that if it is a choice between out of date insulin and no insulin the out of date stuff is worth a try


----------



## MeanMom (Jun 6, 2012)

Thank you both 

Surgery just phoned me back to say Pharmacy have collected script so we should be OK - though pharmacy constantly engaged so have been unable to confirm. Pharmacy next door to docs so if no joy will go back to surgery til we get somewhere. 

Interesting to know about expired insulin in case of repeat of current shambles  so thanks again.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 6, 2012)

Fingers crossed you managed to get is sorted OK.


----------



## Copepod (Jun 6, 2012)

I've used out of date insulin (Humalin I) - not because I nearly ran out, because I'd already got new, but because I didn't like to waste it. I didn't notice any difference.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm having to keep an eye on my lantus expiry dates because I use so little of it nowadays. I've taken to keeping it in the fridge now even after I've started using it because otherwise a cartridge would be three quarters full when I had to throw it away (I've used 6 units since 21st May!) - hoping this will extend its potency for at least a couple of months..


----------



## Tina63 (Jun 8, 2012)

I have to say I am a little obsessive about not running out, so I actually always have the current box and a new one of each type in my fridge.  They always have long expiry dates so no worries of it not being used eventually, but I have always feared that situation.  Maybe worth getting into that habit, ordering another one of each type in a couple of weeks then ALWAYS order a new one as your open box finishes.  May seem indulgent, but I would rather always have too much.


----------



## Tina63 (Jun 8, 2012)

PS.  That goes for needles, test strips and lancets too.  The only thing I have just one of is ketone strips, as my GP did advise minimal use due to cost.  I will order a new pack of those as they near expiry, I have a note on my whiteboard in the kitchen.  And the Glucogon kit expiry date too.  Organised or what


----------



## Northerner (Jun 8, 2012)

Pretty much what I do Tina - then if I find I have a whole box that seems dodgy, I always have some back up  I also make sure I have some strips for my spare meter in case I lose my main one or it malfunctions. I'm only organised about this though, not much else!


----------



## Tina63 (Jun 8, 2012)

Northerner said:


> I also make sure I have some strips for my spare meter in case I lose my main one or it malfunctions. I'm only organised about this though, not much else!



I put the strips for the Optium Xceed (my son's back-up meter) on his repeat prescription request a few months ago - that was ignored by the doctor - and me being wimpy, didn't like to phone up and query it.  For my own peace of mind, given that he uses the Accu-chek mobile now and we have spares for that, I actually bought a spare identical meter so now I can use that whatever happens as we have spare cassettes for it and they won't go out of date.

That too, is the only area of my life that is organised


----------



## Ruth Goode (Jun 8, 2012)

Oohh I will have to check these out of dates!!


----------



## trophywench (Jun 8, 2012)

Why on earth did you buy one? - whyever didn't you ring Accu-Chek and ask for a free one?


----------



## MeanMom (Jun 8, 2012)

Tina63 said:


> I have to say I am a little obsessive about not running out, so I actually always have the current box and a new one of each type in my fridge.  They always have long expiry dates so no worries of it not being used eventually, but I have always feared that situation.  Maybe worth getting into that habit, ordering another one of each type in a couple of weeks then ALWAYS order a new one as your open box finishes.  May seem indulgent, but I would rather always have too much.





Tina63 said:


> PS.  That goes for needles, test strips and lancets too.  The only thing I have just one of is ketone strips, as my GP did advise minimal use due to cost.  I will order a new pack of those as they near expiry, I have a note on my whiteboard in the kitchen.  And the Glucogon kit expiry date too.  Organised or what



Tina - that is me too normally - just all gone to pot lately and the 'someone' putting empty box back in fridge didnt help 

Still lesson learned now, thanks everyone


----------

